# 0800 und die Folgen



## dopplitzer (26 Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
im November letzten Jahres haben wir wegen eines Taubenproblems einen Schädlingsnotdienst über die 0800-6699770 angerufen. Sofort wurden wir auf eine andere Nummer umgeleitet, keine Rede von Kosten oder Mehrkosten! Es war zu erkennen, dass der Gesprächspartner an gar nichts anderem Interesiert war, als das Gespräch in die Länge zu ziehen. Dann kam die Rechnung der Telekom: Für die Anwahl der 11865 sollten wir 25 Euronen zahlen! Dagegen haben wir Einwand bei der Telekom erhoben. Jetzt haben wir die Anwälte einer Firma SNT Multiconnect am Hals, die ja auch bereits wegen Rückruf-Fallen auffällig wurden. 
Leider können wir nicht beweisen, dass wir zuerst eine 0800er-Nummer gewählt haben, weil wir keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben. Ich hoffe, wir haben trotzdem gute Karten. Hinter der Geschichte steckt eine Firma Ahlers, die für derartige Abzockespielchen (A.A.A. usw.) bestens bekannt ist.
Bin für Tipps, wie wir aus der Sache rauskommen, dankbar.
Gruß
Dopplitzer


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*



dopplitzer schrieb:


> Leider können wir nicht beweisen, dass wir zuerst eine 0800er-Nummer gewählt haben....r


Das ist richtig, 0800er Nummern werden nicht gelistet, auch wenn ihr einen EVN hättet. Dass nach Anwahl einer 0800er Nummer die Verbindung zu einer kostenpflichtigen Kurzwahlnummer geswitcht wird, halte ich persönlich für kriminell - es macht schließlich keinen Sinn, wenn einer eine kostenlose Nummer bedient, dann aber zur Kasse gebeten wird (außer dem, dass er somit betrogen wird). Für mich ist das ein Fall für die Strafverfolger und keine reine zivile Sache mehr. Erstatte eine Anzeige und teile den Anwälten das Aktenzeichen mit. Bis zu einer Entscheidung der StA würde ich mich dann erstmal zurück lehnen und die offene Forderung aussitzen. Womöglich schläft das Ganze derweil dann eh ein.


----------



## dopplitzer (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Strafanzeige wurde bereits erstattet. Allerdings erfolgte die Umleitung nach einer kurzen Durchsage, wenn auch ohne Angabe von Kosten, denn dann hätten wir das Gespräch sofort beendet!

Die Sache liegt auch bereits bei unserem Anwalt, wir haben ja Rechtsschutz.

Macht es darüber hinaus noch Sinn, die Angelegenheit an die Bundesnetzagentur zu melden, damit solchen Firmen ihre betrügerische Tätigkeit erschwert wird?

Die Forderung beläuft sich inzwischen auf > 100 €, HF, Zinsen, Mahn- und Anwaltsgebühren. Hoffentlich stehen nicht eines Tages zwei "Gorillas" vor der Tür...

Gruß
Dopplitzer


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Die Meldung bei der BNetzA sollte nichts schaden. Allerdings bräuchte man dazu den genauen Ansagetext, den ihr damals auch gehört habt. Ob die BNetzA selbst tätig wird und da irgendwas "erschwert", kann durchaus bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*



dopplitzer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Strafanzeige wurde bereits erstattet. Allerdings erfolgte die Umleitung nach einer kurzen Durchsage, wenn auch ohne Angabe von Kosten, denn dann hätten wir das Gespräch sofort beendet!
> 
> Die Sache liegt auch bereits bei unserem Anwalt, wir haben ja Rechtsschutz.
> ...



Dein Anwalt soll auf der Vorlage des Call-Data-Records bestehen.

Dazu  hier mehr, blaue Schrift anklicken und ausdrucken für Deinen Anwalt.
Im Kommunikationsdatensatz werden Deine Nummer immer ungekürzt gespeichert. Darin sind auch alle Aktionen aufgezeichnet, die während der Verbindung passierten. Es kann sein, dass Du mehrere verlangen musst.
Das Abrechnungshaus hat auf jeden Fall den Eingangsdatensatz. Daraus kann man erkennen, wo die Verbindung herkam. Daran muss man sich zurück hangeln, bis man bei Dir und Deinem Provider ist.

Auch diesen Text für den Anwalt ausdrucken.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*



dopplitzer schrieb:


> ...einen Schädlingsnotdienst über die 0800-6699770 angerufen. Sofort wurden wir auf eine andere Nummer umgeleitet, keine Rede von Kosten oder Mehrkosten!





dopplitzer schrieb:


> Allerdings erfolgte die Umleitung nach einer kurzen Durchsage, wenn auch ohne Angabe von Kosten...


Zumindest soeben war es so, dass eine Teilnehmerin sich korrekt mit Firmenbezeichnung (Schädlingsbekämpfung Mar****) meldete, keine Umleitung nach irgendwo!


----------



## dopplitzer (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Hm, als wir am 13.10.2007 (Samstag) diese Nummer angewählt hatten, meldete sich keine Firma, sondern es erfolgte die Umleitung. Wahrscheinlich lag das daran, dass es eben an einem Samstag war und nicht an einem Wochentag.

Der Branchenbucheintrag, auf den wir reagiert hatten, verwesit auf eine Firma "A.ASD Allgemeiner Schädlingsbekämpfungsdienst" Dahinter verbirgt sich die bundesweit berüchtigte Firma Ahlers, 65812 Bad Soden, Friedrich-Uhde-Straße 7, siehe [noparse]http://www.notdienstanzeiger.de/108.html[/noparse], hier Ziffer 7 beachten!

Als Gläubiger tritt eine Firma "SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG" mit Sitz in München auf. Gegen diese Firma haben wir seinerzeit auch Strafanzeige erstattet, da Fa. Ahlers ist uns gegenüber bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten.

Das ganze ist mehr als verzwickt und insbesondere sehr ärgerlich. Von wegen Taube - ein Symbol des Friedens :wall:

Gruß
Dopplitzer


----------



## dopplitzer (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Noch ein Nachsatz: SNT Multiconnect war auffällig geworden wegen Gewinnanrufen und Rückrufen. http://de.nntp2http.com/comm/abuse/2005/12/7834be7228b3a1852f457b741330a3d2.html.

Es gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber aktuell haben wir gestern abend einen unterdrückten Anruf über eine hinterlegte "wichtige nachricht" erhalten. Vielleicht sollten wir das Telefon einfach aus dem Fenster werfen! Es wird ja immer schlimmer...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Interessanter Link zu dieser Geschichte: http://www.vzth.de/presse.php?id=445


----------



## dopplitzer (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Genau! Das findet man auch unter notdienstanzeiger.de
Es ist schon eine Schweinerei, dass es gegen solche [ edit]  keine rechtliche Handhabe gibt und sie sich immer wieder neu organisieren können. Wir haben die Strafanzeige jetzt auch auf die Firma Ahlers ausgeweitet. Bin gespannt, ob was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## dopplitzer (1 März 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

So, jetzt habe ich es nochmal mit dieser 0800er-Nummer versucht. Es meldete sich ein Mitarbeiter, dem ich zunächst mal ein Ungezieferproblem vortrug. Zunächst kam auch eine +- qualifizierte Antwort. Als ich ihm dann mitgeteilt habe, dass ich beim Anruf unter dieser 0800er schonmal weiterverbunden wurde, stritt er zunächst ab, dass das Praxis sei. Ich hätte die 11865 auf jeden Fall selbst wählen müssen. (Dass ich das nicht getan habe, kann ich sogar auf meinen Eid nehmen!)
Allerdings räumte er ein, dass es wohl auch Zeiten gäbe, in denen nicht sofort jemand erreichbar wäre. Und dass die Geschäftspraktiken schon morgen wieder anders sein könnten. Im Verlauf des Gespräches wurde er dann ziemlich ausfallend, weil er offensichtlich erkannt hatte, aus welchem Grund ich tatsächlich angerufen habe. Als er mich dann noch ein A... nannte, habe ich die Notbremse gezogen und aufgelegt.

Schon irgendwie komisch, oder? 

Ich habe jetzt bei der T-Com ein ausführliches Kommunikationsprotokoll für den 13.10.2007 angefordert.

Gruß Dopplitzer


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Ich bin auf diesem Board nicht registriert und werde dies im folgenden auch nicht tuen, da diese Unterstellungen meist totaler Unsinn sind. Ich selbst bin in der Telekommunikationsbrange tätig und verfolge sochle Meldungen.

Als aller erstes kann eine 0800 Rufnummer nicht kostenpflichtig berechnet werden da der Inahber der 0800 Rufnummer für die Verbindungskosten aufkommt. Wenn dort ein Mitarbeiter oder eine Mitarbeiterin den Anrufer als Beispiel sagt, rufen Sie bitte dei 11865 oder doe 11880 an um endsprechende Infomrationen oder andere Firmen zu erreichen. Die Person ist nicht dazu verpflichtet irgendwelche Kosten anzusagen. Die mehrwertdienst Rufnummern die meist mit 0900 oder mit 11 anfangen sind logischerweise Kostenplfichtig, bei 0900 gibt es das Gesetz der ansage der Kosten vor dem Anruf, bei den 11er Nummern jedoch nicht. Wenn das gespräch selbst weitergelitet worden währe währen diese Kosten nicht dir endstanden sondern den Inhaber der 0800 Rufnummer. Im genaueren bedeutet es, dass die 11865 hundert prozentig manuell von dir eingegeben worden ist.

Wie in dem Bericht der Verbraucherzentrale Tühringe angegeben, Kostet der Service der 11865 2,99€ dies ist NICHT KORREKT der Service kostet genau so viel wie alle anderen Auskunftsdienste von anderen Anbietern die auch gerne mal mit Prominenten im TV werben, denn genau 1,99€, die Kosten von 2,99€ endstehen nur wenn mann über das Handy anruft (Transportkosten).

SNT ist ein Rufnummernverwalter und geht nur seinen Pflichten nach, ich will dir nicht alle Hoffnungen nehmen aber den Streitfall zu gewinnen ist so unrealistisch wie staubsaugen in der Wüste.


----------



## 118xx (12 März 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Soviel Unsinn auf einmal obwohl 





> in der Telekommunikationsbrange tätig.


Das geht schon damit los, dass 118ter Nummern eben keine Mehrwertnummern sind sondern nur für Auskunftsdienste und Weiterleitungen zu existierenden Rufnummern zugelassen sind. Schau da mal in die Zuteilungsrichtlinien der Bundesnetzagentur. Ob dadurch z.B. die ganze Keywordplage zur Umgehung der 0900-Regeln gedeckt ist halte ich für höchst fraglich. 
Ob und in welchen Fällen Preisansagen erfolgen müssen ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz (vgl §66b TKG). Unabhänig davon stellt sich aber die Frage wie Tarife denn sonst in den Vertrag einbezogen wurden, wenn sie nicht angesagt wurden. Zu dem Problem habe ich einige Urteile in der Rubrik "Recht und Gesetz" veröffentlicht.


> Als aller erstes kann eine 0800 Rufnummer nicht kostenpflichtig berechnet werden da der Inahber der 0800 Rufnummer für die Verbindungskosten aufkommt


Du musst Können und Dürfen unterscheiden. Warum soll eine derartige Schaltung nicht möglich sein, wenn ich einen Netzbetreiber finde der dabei mitmacht? Da gibt es genug Gesellschaften die seit Jahren ihr Netz für üble Schurken zur Verfügung stellen. 


> SNT ist ein Rufnummernverwalter und geht nur seinen Pflichten nach, ich will dir nicht alle Hoffnungen nehmen aber den Streitfall zu gewinnen ist so unrealistisch wie staubsaugen in der Wüste.


Die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Und was soll das heissen die gehen nur Ihren Pflichten nach? Einwendungen kann ich jedenfalls nach neuerer Rechtsprechung auch beim die Zahlung einforderden Unternehmen geltend machen. Die Masche: "Wir erbringen nur die technische Transport/Verbindungsleistung und bekommen die Kohle, Probleme müssen mit dem Dienstanbieter geklärt werden" klappt nicht mehr.
Ob im konkreten Fall Einwendungen durchgehen wäre im einzelnen zu prüfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*



dopplitzer schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich es nochmal mit dieser 0800er-Nummer versucht. Es meldete sich ein Mitarbeiter, dem ich zunächst mal ein Ungezieferproblem vortrug. Zunächst kam auch eine +- qualifizierte Antwort. Als ich ihm dann mitgeteilt habe, dass ich beim Anruf unter dieser 0800er schonmal weiterverbunden wurde, stritt er zunächst ab, dass das Praxis sei. Ich hätte die 11865 auf jeden Fall selbst wählen müssen. (Dass ich das nicht getan habe, kann ich sogar auf meinen Eid nehmen!)
> Allerdings räumte er ein, dass es wohl auch Zeiten gäbe, in denen nicht sofort jemand erreichbar wäre. Und dass die Geschäftspraktiken schon morgen wieder anders sein könnten. Im Verlauf des Gespräches wurde er dann ziemlich ausfallend, weil er offensichtlich erkannt hatte, aus welchem Grund ich tatsächlich angerufen habe. Als er mich dann noch ein A... nannte, habe ich die Notbremse gezogen und aufgelegt.
> 
> Schon irgendwie komisch, oder?
> ...



Hallo Dopplitzer!
Habe Ihren Bericht gelesen und muss sagen ,das ich auch bei diesen [.......] reingefallen bin.Eine bekannte hatte von meinem Festnetz einen schlüsselnotdienst angerufen,sie wurde weiterverbunden und schon kurz danach bekam ich von meinem Provider eine Rechnung von der Firma SNT Multiconnect und soll 37,82€bezahlen,was ich natürlich nicht tun werde.Lasse mir von der Firma eine genaue Aufstellung zu schicken Uhrzeit und genauen Minutenpreis mal sehen was passiert.

Bis dann Gruss Der Unbekannte


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Hallo!
Sie sollten auf jedenfall einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten, und einzelnachweise kann man anfordern, das habe ich auch getan.
Mir ist nämlich fast das gleiche passiert, nur habe ich einer Nachbarin geholfen, weil Sie sich ausgespeert hatte. Dann habe ich im Internet nach geschaut welcher Schlüsseldienst näher ist.Nach ca.1STD. kam dann der schlüsseldienst mit einem fremden Autokennzeichen, und nahm der Nachbarin unverschämt viel Geld ab.Dann haben wir beim Schlüsseldienst noch mal angerufen, und haben gefragt warum der Mann so viel Geld genommen hat, zur Antwort kam Es war richtig . 1 Monat später bekam ich Post von der Firma SNT Multiconnect, ich solle für die Rufnummern 11865 und11878 37,82€ bezahlen. Ich hab dort angerufen und nach gefragt, weil ich diese Auskunft Nummer überhaupt nicht kenne. Ich hab eine Festnetz Nummer angerufen, und wurde wohl in der Leitung umgeleitet, und mir wurde nichts gesagt. Der Mann am Telefon sagte ich werde Sie weiter verbinden mit der Nummer 0190- dagegen habe ich mich gewährt, weil diese Nummer gespeert ist 1,99 € je Min. zahle ich nicht. 
Gegen diese Firma gehe ich jetzt vor A.A.A.A.A.A.A Schlüsseldienst, die es in der genannten Strasse gar nicht gibt, in der strasse sind ganz normale Wohnhäuser.
Bei solchen Sachen ist eine Rechtschutzversicherung gut, Sie sollten dringend eine Abschliessen, empfehle ich jedem .
Ich werde in den Nächsten Tag mein Anwalt informieren.Die Sekräterin hat gesagt, dass hört sich ganz nach Betrug an.

Gruss Blümchen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: 0800 und die Folgen*

Diese auch bei uns bestens bekannte [ edit] firma hat so weit ich mich erinnern kann auf ihrer Homepage einen Verweiß, das die telefonische Hilfestellung bei Schädlingsproblemen pro Anruf "günstige!" 25 oder 30€ kostet.Und ich weiß auch gar nicht wie viele Telefonnummern die haben, 0800 und normale. Und alle gehen wahrscheinlich zu einem Büro. Einfach schrecklich das denen noch keiner das Handwerk gelegt hat. Aber seien Sie froh, das Sie nicht unter der Woche angerufen haben und jemand von denen gekommen ist. Dann hätten Sie evtl. um die 300€ bezahlt.


----------

